# Destripando una disquetera



## Dranis (Ene 9, 2011)

Hola a todos! 

No sé donde poner el tema así que lo pongo aquí en la sala de charla. Tengo una disquetera vieja y quería sacarle los motorcillos y además he visto que tiene el "brazo" para escribir los datos. 

Eso lo podría aprovechar para hacer algo (p.ej. lector de tarjetas)  con Arduino, qué opináis?

Saludos a todos


----------



## stalker94 (Ene 17, 2011)

yo siempre que las desarmo ocupo los motores los componentes electronicos los tornillitos y me quedo con la chapa de arriba y el resto lo tiro

usa el buscador talvez salga algo!

saludos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

